# Knife Boxes



## Seffers93 (Mar 22, 2021)

I’ve been searching the internet to find something along the lines of a blank knife box or something that would work as a knife box and can’t find anything. I don’t have the tools to build my own. Any recommendations? I’m looking for something to ship them with. Like if you were to buy a nice knife and it came with a nice-ish box type thing lol.


----------



## Bigbbaillie (Mar 22, 2021)

wrong kind of knife box

Edit: Posted before last two sentences were added.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 22, 2021)

I use padded zippered cases with an iron on embroidered patch. Reach out if you want more info.
Another option, I have been told you can get custom cardboard boxes printed from various internet based companies. I think I heard about knifetalk podcast, Craig of chopped knives does this.


----------



## Seffers93 (Mar 22, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> I use padded zippered cases with an iron on embroidered patch. Reach out if you want more info.
> Another option, I have been told you can get custom cardboard boxes printed from various internet based companies. I think I heard about knifetalk podcast, Craig of chopped knives does this.



Thanks for the info! Have you gotten pretty good feedback with your zippered cases? That seems like a pretty good idea


----------



## LAB (Mar 22, 2021)

If you search for Kiri box, you will find tons of it.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 22, 2021)

Seffers93 said:


> Thanks for the info! Have you gotten pretty good feedback with your zippered cases? That seems like a pretty good idea


No real feedback on the cases. More people happy with the knives. Cases are $5-8 per.


----------



## DavidPF (Mar 24, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> No real feedback on the cases.


Sounds like a "no news = good news" type of situation.


----------



## Bensbites (Mar 24, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Sounds like a "no news = good news" type of situation.


I think so. Most people will have their own rolls, and I assume this will not be used for storage. When going away to an Airbnb type vacation, 2-3 knives could be packed up in the case.


----------



## branwell (Apr 1, 2021)

Personally I like getting knives in nice wooden boxes but...... I use my knives and don't have a bunch in storage so a nice wooden box is really something that only delights me on getting the knife. A padded zippered pouch on the other hand is something that is useful long term. Its easy to pack should one want to travel and good if you have a stack of knives and want to store it.

I tend to ship knives between $250 and $400 with those ( padded zippered pouches ).
They are sold by a lot of knife suppliers. Here are some black ones.








Cases


Not only does Jantz Supply offer high-quality knifemaking materials, but you'll also find a variety of knife cases in different sizes like the Caduro Cases & Wood Cases.




knifemaking.com





For more unusual projects, I sometimes make a box but try to be a bit different about it. For example. Get a 4 x 4 and chisel it down into a shape you like. You can carve, burn, do all sorts of things to make it awesome. Then slice it in half length wise and hollow out with a router or chisels a place for the knife to go. Wrap the knife in nice leather, put it in and screw the two halves back together with nice brass screws, or wrap it in twine or leather chord or........

If you know your customer, make it fun for them.

I once made a guy a really expensive knife and put in it a nice natural wooden construct that required a very particular driver to unscrew. I knew he liked anticipation and challenge so I didn't send a driver. Once he got the box, he had to figure out what driver would open it and where to source it. He was delighted when he finally got it open  He's remained a good customer.


----------



## cotedupy (Apr 3, 2021)

Bensbites said:


> I use padded zippered cases with an iron on embroidered patch. Reach out if you want more info.
> Another option, I have been told you can get custom cardboard boxes printed from various internet based companies. I think I heard about knifetalk podcast, Craig of chopped knives does this.



Mind pinging me some info on these B? Here/insta/email. Ta!


----------



## Bensbites (Apr 3, 2021)

Embroiders batched from some of the madd
Produced shops will probably run you $150 for 300 shipped. Start searching the net for padded knife cases. They are less than $10 per. All in USD.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Apr 5, 2021)

I just found this person and they did a nice job for me

Design and Custom Wood Work by LittleBirdShopCo on Etsy


----------

